# Salt water flush not working



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

Okay, so as a last resort I did the salt water flush this morning and so far nothing has happened. Its been almost 4 hours. Has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Yes. If you are really constipated, it can sometimes take many hours for the salt water to work its way through your digestive track and impacted colon. Soemtimes it doesn't work at all. That has happened to me. In my experience, a flush is more predictable and successful if done with a saline cathartic like phospho soda, epsom salts or citrate of magnesia. Also, you have to drink large amounts of water with it.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

I think you need to try a stronger dose of stimulant laxatives. You need to unclog your system to get it moving again. I'm not really sure what a 'salt waterflush' is. Epsom Salts or a bowel prep is always my last chance option.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

It is the same thing as epson salt.


----------

